# Worse Than SOPA



## Needamedic (Jan 27, 2012)

So who's Congressman do we write about this?

Worse than SOPA

Gee thanks for being in touch with what the people want B.O. ! You stink!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 27, 2012)

Chillax, It will get tossed "You can’t sign an executive agreement that impacts the things Congress has control over. But here’s the thing: intellectual property, in Article 1, Section 8 of the Constitution, is an issue given to Congress, not the President." 

We all knew O'bummer was a fool, now he has just proved it. Sadly that means we will end up with Newt or Mit next term. :stomp:I'm voting for Mickey Flippin Mouse!


----------



## Needamedic (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry for the sorta rant post. I posted in haste. I just feel the web is a world wide community, full of great sites like this one. We can police it on our own, without the help of any governmental agency.

I shall retract my talons and resume my place in the back of the hall now.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 29, 2012)

Needamedic said:


> Sorry for the sorta rant post. I posted in haste. I just feel the web is a world wide community, full of great sites like this one. We can police it on our own, without the help of any governmental agency.
> 
> I shall retract my talons and resume my place in the back of the hall now.



I don't disagree with you at all. However, we have to keep in mind that the world is full of idiots. Most people were raised to not give a poo about anyone but themselves. I understand _why_ the Gov feels it needs to step in, but as usual they have gone about it the wrong way. 

I have already written to my Congress person about this so thank you for bringing it to my (our) attention. I hope others do the same.

Hopefully we can all raise a big enough stink that we can force them to listen ... AGAIN! 

But bashing the President is not going to help matters. If you want to make a real change Vote! Not just in the big elections but in every last one your town has, from director of community services all the way up the chain. Once sensible people begin to take offices of every level things will slowly start to change. 



Hope it helps you a little knowing you are not alone in loathing these dingdongs that run our country.


----------



## Needamedic (Jan 29, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> If you want to make a real change Vote! Not just in the big elections but in every last one your town has, from director of community services all the way up the chain. Once sensible people begin to take offices of every level things will slowly start to change.



Thanks Blue Lotus.

Being 46 years old, I can't agree with you more. The biggest problem I think we have (at least here in the U.S.) is education. I work for one the local school districts in my city, however, I am not a teacher or an administrator. I feel that the education that kids get these days does not give them the tools to research candidates properly. I have no problem with anyone voting 'for the other guy' as long as they don't come to me a year later and say 'He/She is not living up to what they said they would do during the campaign'. With the internet/libraries/public record, a person can completely vet a candidate or bill up for election and make an educated decision, yet it seems that many are voting because 'he looks electable' or 'my friend said that bill was good'. 

Going back to the original rant that I posted (in so much haste that I am embarrassed). I am hoping to self publish as a way to pad my retirement (that may or may not be present when I decide to stop working) and do something that I have always loved but have never been able to achieve. I feel that content on the internet itself should not be policed or censored in any way. If copyrights are infringed upon, then non-governmental entities should track the offenders who perpetrated the crime down and turn them in to the proper countries authorities. This would create jobs (in the way of internet cops) and let people know that intellectual property is actually owned by someone who is trying to make their living from it. Just like stealing from a store.

I don't feel this can be done properly by ANY government entity. I feel that this would be served better by a private company, like a private investigator, that could bring offenders to legal ends by an international law that simply states the 'pirating' is against international law and those brought before any judge will be prosecuted to 'this' extent. From there the government should only perform apprehension and judiciary actions brought before them.

Groups such as 'Anonymous' would be very good at tracking 'pirates' down and and alerting them to authorities.

Just thoughts from the top of my Sunday morning head.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not going to say anything more on this matter. It's all been said before so I really don't need to say a thing. 

What I do want to say is that last night, I seriously considered chucking in every creative pursuit I partake in. I was wondering exactly what the point was of trying... I for one (even if it actually HELPS save my own lively hood) don't want ANY part of a creative industry that can be shut down in seconds if one single moron disagrees with something that one other person has said. 

I can always hope that Governments will see sense, but if free speech is more or less illegal (I think we can agree that's what this slew of Bills boil down to right? Exaggerrated for effect.) then what next? Creative pursuits ARE free speech (If you don't think so then what I you writing, or painting, or playing.. who's opinion is it if not yours? Can you imagine not being able to put ANY individuals emotion in a book or an album of hard worked on music). Hell, if I'm forced to quit what I love because thats what has to be done then ... well ... that's what has to be done. 

Maybe I'm being overly dramatic? 

I don't know, but free speech is important enough in the modern world that ME, a normally very easy going and some people would say _too_ laid back guy, would rather prove a point by never being creative again in his life than playing by the rules of the short sighted who would cut of the hand to spite the face then ...

yeah.

(Before I'm told to vote, being British I have no real say on American law. That being said if then same kind of thing comes to the UK I'll speak out against it. Maybe I should write some 1984-esque cyberpunk some time ... or is that not allowed?  )

EDIT: I realise that creativity isn't always the same thing as copyright protection, but I do hope that people get what I'm trying to drive at here. This SOPA/PIPA/Copyright discussion has been raging for so long with so many people having there say that we should _all_ know the final ramifications of these laws. It's a matter of taking away the individuals ability to do and say what they wish on a medium built for exactly that purpose. 

Piracy is wrong. It ruins peoples income FACT and I'm not defending it. But you see my point yes? Where does it end?

I have more to say. I always will, but I don't think I should rant any more. In fact, don't reply to this post, I needed to get some things off my chest after realising Governments around the world have begun to create a society where its okay to create one rule (like freedom of speech, or human rights, or whatever) and then immediately kick that right in the nads.

Sorry again for the rant.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 29, 2012)

Anonymous- is wild, it's sad they have the ability to make a big difference. They are just going about it in the wrong way. But, one can't deny they have mad skills.


----------



## Neurosis (Jan 29, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Anonymous- is wild, it's sad they have the ability to make a big difference. They are just going about it in the wrong way. But, one can't deny they have mad skills.




Everyone is anonymous, or can be. More or less.


----------

